# How many watts do you generally vape at?



## Rob Fisher (2/8/18)

As most of you have gathered my happy place is 28 Watts and sometimes 30 Watts! Where are you at power wise?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/8/18)

I go more than 100w only when the coil resistance is less than 0.10 ohms.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Petrus (2/8/18)

This is a good one @Rob Fisher , I think it depends on juice ,coils? I am a 12 mg guy and with all these fancy coils mine is as follows :In the BB's 22-25 watts depending on the juice . On my Dvarw 40 watts. The JuggerKnot with two big aliens I hit a 60, and the mech squonkers mehh, what you get, but still damn good .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (2/8/18)

Mod, tank, build and juice all comes into play.
All my juice are 3mg.

RTA
Singles I'm between 50 - 55
Duels I'm between 60 - 75

RDA
Single between 45 - 50

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. B (2/8/18)

According to your poll; I'm one step away from being a nutcase.

According to my wife; I've been a nutcase for ages

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/8/18)

Mtl 18 mg nic at 17 - 19 Watts Max 
DL 9 mg nic - 45 Watts  is my sweet spot


----------



## Alex (2/8/18)

I use 26W to power the 18mg juice in my Zeus RTA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (2/8/18)

around 48w on dual coils with 0.35 ohms. single depending on build between 22 - 38 w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP (2/8/18)

Between 60 and 63W on my dual coil Blitzen. And 13W on my MTL Arcus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (2/8/18)

Has to be about between 45 to 65 watts depending on juice on a 0.18/0.16 ohm build...
I find that to be my sweet spot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anvil (2/8/18)

It's difficult to just click one vote, I vape across the board, from 15w for the Siren2 mtl (best is that a single 21700 lasts 3-4 days), 30-40w on my squonk, 65w on the Engine dual, all the way to 150w of madness for the Titan with it's dual monster coils. I think there is something to appreciate at almost any wattage. Some flavours imho taste better when vaped warm, and others cool, so I sometimes change the watts on the same build depending on juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (2/8/18)

Great one @Rob Fisher

I vape at varying watts based on the device

Evod at 5.7 Watts (yes, that low, lol)
Lemo1 at 11Watts
SubtankMini at 12-15 Watts
Skyline and a few other tanks at about 15-20 Watts
Billet Box at about 25 Watts
Reos vary based on the coil but its usually about 20-35 Watts implied

With most of the above, I am at lowish power and prefer to get the boost from higher freebase nic and added menthol. Im not too concerned about cloud production, just the strength and flavour of the vape. An upside is that battery life benefits - and i can see my computer screen 

Petri RDA with dual exotics from Smiley - at about 50Watts - but i dont use it that often, only the occasional drip session

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Willielieb (2/8/18)

Me... im probably a nutcase .
I prefer a hot vape so in my drippers usually 80-90w 
Rtas my sweetspot is always 70 
Single coil around 30-35 watts


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/18)

OK have changed the poll to allow multiple choices!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Halfdaft (2/8/18)

Because I use mech mods fairly often I decided to do the math.. 137w on my usual build, that's higher than I've ever vaped on a regulated device!


----------



## Modyrts (2/8/18)

I generally vape on mechs so this is difficult to say precisely due to voltage drop and such

But when i vape on VWs i prefer to vape at about 120W my lowest is usually 75W

I like the crisp warm clouds it produces


----------



## Dietz (2/8/18)

Nice thread @Rob Fisher !

MTL I tend to be on the 15-22.2W range
My Single Coil RTA normally 30-45W

But then you get people like @Moerse Rooikat and @KZOR with their vapes blasting with vapor at 555W (or at least it feels like that)


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (2/8/18)

Dit vote 65 to 75w
On duel coil 
And 45 to 50w on single


----------



## SHiBBY (2/8/18)

It all depends on the coil and resistance of course, but seeing as I've been making frequent use of Demon Killer Fire Coil D (Ni80 Tricore Fused Clapton, +-0.20ohm per coil)...

*Single*: 50-55W (0.18-0.20)
*Dual*: 80-85W (0.10-0.11)


----------



## franshorn (2/8/18)

hmm I usually have my Revenger set to 43.5w in my Zeus running a 0.24 single Alien. 

Now I have always wondered. How does one determine what the max wattages are for a particular build? 

I've never tried pushing the wattage much past 50w. Maybe I should try 70w. 

Once my mod wasn't locked. Picked it up and didnt look on screen and just took a hit. was maxxed at 220w, but for like a split second. 

Had to rewick directly after that though. Luckily the coil is still going. which makes me wonder. how much power is too much...


----------



## Darius1332 (2/8/18)

Dual coil devices 70 - 120w
Singles 45 - 60w

Depends heavily on the juice and coils, I like using SS in temp control so initial power is higher than if using it only as W mode.


----------



## rogue zombie (2/8/18)

Lol, after all these years of dropping NIC level and getting powerfull devices etc.... still 25-35w


----------



## kev mac (2/8/18)

Silver said:


> Great one @Rob Fisher
> 
> I vape at varying watts based on the device
> 
> ...


You are a low rider! Must save on your battery life.


----------



## BATMAN (2/8/18)

I hit my Asmodus voluna rta and reload rta around 70-80 Watts with the current quad aliens I have in them.

I find that I don't enjoy my vape off them at higher wattages as the flavour becomes slightly muted and I am assuming this is because of the restricted juice flow (as opposed to juice supply on rda's) 

However, on my rda's (with flavour and cloud making coils) it is never below 100watts


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/8/18)

i vape at whatever wattage equates to 4.2V given the coil resistance

Reactions: Like 2


----------

